# ingénieur des arts et manufactures



## ValerioPak

Salve a tutti,

sto traducendo un libro dal francese all'italiano. L'autore viene definito ingénieur A et M, che cercando in Internet, ho scoperto essere ingénieur des arts et manufactures. Esiste un equivalente italiano? Mi pare di capire che in inglese non venga tradotto.

Grazie in anticipo a chi potrà aiutarmi.

Valerio


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Valerio,
per essere sincera non lo so. Mentre aspettiamo rinforzi, ti posto alcuni link.
 Prova a vedere cosa può "_collimare_"...forse ingegneria civile / industriale? Mah..
A mio avviso non devi tradurlo, alcune qualifiche/lauree/diplomi sono diverse da paese a paese.   
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/École_centrale_Paris
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ingegnere (qui sono indicate le varie specializzazioni italiane)


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi viene piuttosto "Ingénieur des Arts et Métiers" => vedi qui
Ciao


----------



## Nunou

Ah...!!
Matou, sembra la stessa cosa che avevo trovato prima, ma allora perché era tradotto in quella maniera? 
Ad ogni modo, sembra essere una scuola post-universitaria. Da noi e in Italia ci sono Scuole d'Arte e mestieri/Arti e mestieri ma a quanto ne so io, sono scuole superiori che non conferiscono lo stesso tipo di titolo. Per diventare ingegneri si va al Politecnico, in Italia esiste anche un'Alta scuola politecnica. Non sto a spiegarvi la situazione elvetica dei "Politecnici" perché è un po' complicata e comunque non rilevante per il nostro contesto. Delle scuole francesi e belghe so davvero pochissimo...tutto sommato, credo di cominciare a fare una certa confusione...per cui mi fermo qui. 

Buona serata..


----------



## matoupaschat

Anche io ad oggi ne so pochissimo, perché sono Belga e tutto ha cambiato nome da quando ho fatto gli studi, adesso è una vera Babele!
Buona notte, cara Nunou


----------



## Pernie

Ciao a tutti,
Concordo con Matou, credo si tratti di un  Ingénieur des Arts et Métiers  http://www.ensam.fr/
Significa che (se non mi sbaglio) l’autore in questione non ha frequentato l’università, ma una “Grande école” http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grande_%C3%A9cole . Si tratta di una formazione secondaria di alto livello a cui si accede solo  tramite concorso.
In Italia non esiste questa dicotomia université/grande école. Per rendere l’idea direi qualcosa di questo genere l_’autore ha un diploma in ingegneria ottenuto presso la prestigiosa École nationale supérieure d’arts et métiers._

Ciao!


----------



## ValerioPak

Grazie a tutti per le precisazioni. Mi pare molto più chiaro ora.

V.


----------

